# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  wonder what sort of anemone is this

## lost

Sorry no pics but i found what i think is a anemone under a rock it is clear but the ends of the  tentacles seem to have black buds on the end any ideas?I thought at first it was a aptisa but now i am not so sure

----------


## Gary R

not 100% but it sounds like it could be a Corkscrew Anemone as they like to hide under rocks or in the rubble, but without seeing it cant be sure m8

----------


## Timo

Could be a Majano anemone.

----------


## lost

Tbh guys as you no the best thing is a pic and as soon as i get a chance i will try and get one .I have noticed that there is a aptisa under the rock near by :Frown:  and it looks nothing like that,if it is what you say gary i did find this
The oral disc of Macrodactyla doreensis is quite prominent and grows to a diameter of around twenty inches :EEK!: best keep me eye on that me thinks :lol2: Been looking at pics of Majano anemones timo and i dont think its one of them

----------

